# Philippines, US Sign Defense Pact



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

The Philippines and the United States signed an agreement Monday to allow a bigger US military presence on Filipino territory, hours ahead of a... Read More

{Philippine Daily Inquirer}


----------

